# Free Battery Master to the first person that .....



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Right you lot! :agrue: Everyone is miserable :evil: as the weather is shot , it's dark all the time :sleeping: and most importantly were all getting ready for Christmas so not using our vans 

Loads of threads where everyone is having a go at each other SO IN AN EFFORT to cheer everyone up [-o<

Win a Battery Master! Simply post something nice or funny about another member and the nice/funniest post will receive a Battery Master or a Free Weekend staying at Cornish Farm.

If you don't need a Battery Master or want to stay at Cornish Farm and you win raffle it, pop the money into the Motorhome Facts charity bin and get a warn fuzzy feeling anyway

What is a Battery Master? this will tell you: http://www.vanbitz.com/product/Battery_Master_BMaster or for your free weekend away : www.cornishfarm.com

If we can't decide the funniest? we all just argue about it!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

First, you will have to lock up Pusser again, who can compete against him.

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Eddie

I think you are wonderful.  

Wish you were my Dad!  

Dave :lol:

P.S. Oooohhhh errrr. I'm older than you!! _(Slight problem there then!)_ :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I think it should be Mavis - Locovan - as even in the face of adversity she has kept perky and we all need perky every so often!

:lol: :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

What a nice gesture eddie












does that qualify if so raffle the prize for Macmillan


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Everyone here thought that you were MY Dad! Simon calls you Gramps Zeb!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oops :roll: 

(Removed due to error - I will re-submit)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

eddievanbitz said:


> Everyone here thought that you were MY Dad! Simon calls you Gramps Zeb!


Wish I was Eddie. :wink:

You could then support me in my old age in such luxury as I can hardly imagine!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

This is NOT Pusser! I think it is Peter from Johns Cross :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> Everyone here thought that you were MY Dad! Simon calls you Gramps Zeb!


Well ......... I would like to call Simon my "TOYBOY" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Well if Mavis is keeping Perky.....who the hell is looking after Pinky?

I really don't think they should be split up at this festive time of year.

Anyhow I'd like to nominate CaGreg and Greenie for special awards as they keep the whole forum from slipping into a pit of depression (well they make me laugh anyhows)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> Simply post something nice or funny about another member and the nice/funniest post will receive a Battery Master or a Free Weekend staying at Cornish Farm.


Gor blimey, Eddie, you don't 'alf want us to work for our prize.

I won't be entering :wink: :lol:

(But I've thanked another post on here :wink: )

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There once was a fellow called Eddie
whose compass twas far from steady
his site's called Cornish
Perhaps that's a wish
Its in Zummerset you silly neddy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well some might find this funny but I dont! Ive been trapped in me van for weeks now which is why I keep posting on here all the time. Can whoever parked the nissan micra behind me please move it so I can get out?


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

The only time I'm funny is when I don't mean to be........ was that funny then? oh well, I already won one at the Global Rally,(thanks Eddie) can't be greedy.

Charlie


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

eddievanbitz said:


> This is NOT Pusser! I think it is Peter from Johns Cross :lol:


Thanks Eddie, I love you too! 

Peter


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Now I do not want another Swift rant but:

It is no good me entering as it will not fit on my SWIFT 

*penalised again by*

Bloody southerners gain advantage again, it will cost me a fortune to get to your site

I bet this thread turns into a slnging match if a non conformer wins. :lol:

Now that may make this thread turn into another slanging match and the first competition thread to be locked before it is won. 8O

That is very generous of you Eddie, until someone says you have an ultereal (deliberate mistake) motive 8O :lol:

Seriously, very kind of you :wink:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Well some might find this funny but I dont! Ive been trapped in me van for weeks now which is why I keep posting on here all the time. Can whoever parked the nissan micra behind me please move it so I can get out?


No

You threw you dummy out on here and that is that so ya stayin PUT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ill tell you something funny. 
We were looking at MH's at the weekend in a dealers. He showed us one with the door hanging off, lumps out of the internal units, scum in the loo, and it looked like a Bag Lady had spent more than the odd night on the sofas. For this, he was only asking 18k! I thought that was hilarious! :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Sue, Shall I tell em when you came to my house and I answered Door ??????

Ok I will.

Sue (Sonesta) arranged to come to my house to view EG-20 to see if ok, anyway gave her address and so on, She travelled all way from Lincolnshire, My doobell rang and I went to door and this lovely lady was there and she said "Hi Les", Me being a bit of a joker just looked at her and said, "Sorry who", She looked aghast at me and said "oh have we got the wrong house ?"
Couldn't help laughing then.

Got Ya.


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Dad, Gramps and Sonesta (My secret lover!) am I allowed to win a Battery master or a weekend at CF?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Mick757 said:


> Ill tell you something funny.
> We were looking at MH's at the weekend in a dealers. He showed us one with the door hanging off, lumps out of the internal units, scum in the loo, and it looked like a Bag Lady had spent more than the odd night on the sofas. For this, he was only asking 18k! I thought that was hilarious! :lol:


Yeah, but tell us, did you buy it ?


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

steco1958 said:


> Mick757 said:
> 
> 
> > Ill tell you something funny.
> ...


 :lol: Thats even more hilarious! :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll tell you something funny. I now hate Christmas... !!! I used to be a Humbug and an ole misery but now most people are agreeing with me. We are a growing minority and need to be heard.
Since mid September the references to this or that for Christmas has just about been tolerable. But now in Late November just about every durn add on TV is Christmas this and Christmas that. I'm utterly sick of it now and want to get away to a tropical beach.
Have a new dishcloth or drain cleaner for Christmas Ho Ho Ho. Grrrrrrrr.
Get your van serviced for Christmas or buy some Christmas polish for dad.

It's a commercial mockery aimed at perpetuating the retail industry's profits. And the 'lemmings' amongst us feel compelled to overspend, overeat and generally do things no right sane and sensible person would do at any other time of the year.

Better now and feeling happy. Grumpy got away.

Ray.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

I think theres a vacancy for the telly prog. Grumpy Old Men! :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> That is very generous of you Eddie, until someone says you have an ultereal (deliberate mistake) motive Shocked Laughing


Now what would that motive be Steve?? :lol: :lol:

(No problem till Eddie provided the link :wink: :lol: )


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

I think we need a group hug


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

neilbes said:


> I think we need a group hug


We call them Carp down here! LOL


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Went to Sunny Skeggy for weekend and my mate and his wife came with us, anyway women went to Bingo and left us sat twiddling thumbs and bending the elbow with a glass in the hand.
Started getting dark so I went into back and got the lantern out, You know the one! Green with rechargeable batteries and a remote control, anyway hung it up and my mate is sat there and I had remote in my right hand which was away from him, I said "Have you seen these new lights mate?, they are brilliant" He says "No why, they look just like a normal lantern" I said "Nah they are voice controlled" Him "Bull---t" so I said "Light ON" and at same time pressed remote button at my right side "His mouth dropped open and he said "Oh B----y Hell, I have never seen anything that good" so I then said "Light OFF" and again pressed button and light went out , "Christ that is bl---y brilliant" he say's, So I do it a couple more times to show him, He could not get over it, He Says "Can I try, will it work with my voice or is it set to yours?", I say "No, it works for anyone" so he shouts "LIGHT ON" so I don't press button, Light doesn't come on, So I say "Don't shout cos it won't recognise a shout", So virtually in a whisper he goes "Light on" I press button and the picture of joy on his face when he looked at me was brilliant, So then he turns and says "Light out" so I again dont press it, He looked at me questioningly and full of disappointment, I said "you have to say Light off, Not light out" so quick as a flash he turned round and said "Light off" I pressed button and off it went, He was chuffed to bits and did it a couple more times.
So we had a couple more drinks as you do and he was on about this new light all the time, asking where I got it from and so on, I then got remote out of my pocket and aimed it at the lantern and said "Light OUT" and pressed the button in full view of him.

He looked at me, Looked at remote, Looked at Lantern, Looked at me, Looked at remote looked at lantern again then jumped up and said "You Ba----d, I feel a proper dickhead now".


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> neilbes said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need a group hug
> ...


Eddie wins!

D


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

No advertising allowed eddie
http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/
http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/http://www.vanbitz.com/ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Saddle Tramp reminds me of a story my nephew who was a electrician in the mines in Nottingham told me about his mate who was a Fitter in the same mine which had recently closed.

The NCB in conjunction with the Job centre had set up a team to try to find jobs for The 1000 thrown out of work.

After the friend came out from having his interview with this team, my nephew asked how it had gone, he said they kept asking what I would like to do and I kept telling them, a fitter down the pit, it's the only thing I know, after a why'll of this I got really pi##ed of and said, Look there is only one other think I would like to do is to be a Shepherd.

You might guess what happened next, my nephew and a few other friends managed to get some Job centre headed paper, and some weeks later sent him a letter telling him to report to a farm about 10 miles away in respect of his wish to become a Shepherd, he was beside himself, telling everyone about it and that his benefit might be stopped if he did not turn up, it was the talk of the miner club for weeks. Boys will be Boy's

Charlie


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

We were travelling through Manchester with our 4 year old grandson Ben in the motorhome we went past a building were i used to work.

I said to my grandson grandad used to work there, he said did you grandad.

My wife said i work with numpties he said as quick as a flash you work with humpty dumpty nanny.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Mick757 said:


> Ill tell you something funny.
> We were looking at MH's at the weekend in a dealers. He showed us one with the door hanging off, lumps out of the internal units, scum in the loo, and it looked like a Bag Lady had spent more than the odd night on the sofas. For this, he was only asking 18k! I thought that was hilarious! :lol:


I told you that you could not afford it, so why waste our time looking at it   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Managers special that was, any way tough luck we sold it for £20k as a super special offer now


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

What is a battery master? 
I am Scottish, tight fisted, tammy wearing ginger whinger. I speak totally unintelligible english have to deal with midges, rain, rain, rain, oh some rain, have I mentioned the rain?? Not to mention maurauding haggi, bagpipes and tartan, I have nothing to be funny for..............................



PS Plus I support Rangers waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

PlanetGen said:


> Hi Dad, Gramps and Sonesta (My secret lover!) am I allowed to win a Battery master or a weekend at CF?


Well if I win the weekend away - I will share it with you if you like Simon!!! :wink:

Sue


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im not after a battery master or free weekend camping, but I do have somethign funny to tell you all.

Over the past few days we have had some weird things happening at svhq. Started with coming in one morning to find a glass shower screen in the bathrooms shattered and continued with strange noises and goings on. Last night I was working late (I mean late, near midnight) in my office, it was dismal and pitch black outside. I had my music on, but all of a sudden I heard a bang. If you havent been to svhq before, it started life as a duck processing facility for cherry valley farms. Id already got myself wound up thinking we were being haunted by zombie ducks. BANG, another one. My finger nearing the alarm panic button in my office, I looked over to check my office door was locked. I picked up the phone and rung the landlord who lives on site to tell him I thought we had intruders in the building. His missis answered to tell me he was 'outside'. It was him making all the noise, scared me to death! I quickly shut the computer down and literally ran out the building lol. Great big jessy I am.

Eddie, good on ya, we need to feel more love in MHF. Too many people hanging around waiting to pick people to bits. Chillax people, if your bored, come stay with me and protect me from the zombie ducks!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> Hi Sue, Shall I tell em when you came to my house and I answered Door ??????
> 
> Ok I will.
> 
> ...


You're quite right and you did get me Les!  I genuinely believed that we had got the wrong house. You see, as you had told me you were retired, I was expecting an older guy to answer the door, so I suppose I envisaged a grey haired gentleman of advancing years! :? Instead the door was answered by a youthful looking, smiley faced guy with a cheeky little face and a naughty twinkle in his eye!!!!! :lol:

I loved the lantern story by the way and if it weren't for the fact that our best friends Briarose and hubby read this forum, I think we would have played that one on them the next time we went away together!!!! :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> What is a battery master?


Its a device that loks after your engine battery. It does this by sensing when the leisure batteries are at a higher charge level than your engine battery and diverts power to the engine battery, trickle charging it. Especially useful at preventing flat engine batteries whilst your motorhome is stood still for any period of time (alarms etc all drain the battery over time). Full professional explanation here:

http://www.vanbitz.com/product/Battery_Master_BMaster


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello all,

I must really want a Battery Master to even consider telling this tale. So here goes my "not so funny Motorhome related story” that I have only ever told to Suzy and swore her to secrecy.

Whilst staying on a Spanish Campsite this past summer (it shall remain nameless just in case). We were moving on early the next morning, so I decided to take a late shower.

I got undressed and got into the shower, taking my favourite Palmolive Peach Shower Gel in with me. But, as I tried to squeeze the shower gel out, I found it was down to the last few drops. So I took the lid off and ran some water into the container, ready to "shake it up" in an attempt to try and squeeze this one last shower out of the contents.

As I went to put the lid back on I knocked the bloody thing off the shelf and it fell to the floor. When I bent down to pick it up it wasn't instantly there. Then I spotted it out of the corner of my eye just into the next cubicle on my Left.

I reached under the partition for it, and went to grab the lid. Which I did successfully. But, just as I got a grip I noticed in the cubicle to my right, the peach coloured lid from my shower gel. It was at this point I let go of the guy’s foot I had hold of.

I was mega apologetic and trying to explain but with no reply coming back I can only assume it was a none English speaker. I ultra rapidly got myself out of there and back to the van asap. As dirty as I went in. Though I felt much dirtier. 

PLEASE keep it to yourselves.

Ian


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Something funny, that was talked about for years!

When a caravanner, I was on a rally in Henley, right by where the regatta is held.
On the last day, when all were preparing to leave, a very well heeled family (Granny, parents, daughter) settled on the bank on the thames for a picnic, after stepping out of a very well varnished punt, placing a blanket over a foul drain cover, complete with table, tablecloth, napkins, chairs a wicker hamper, and a bottle of bubbly.

(There are several drain covers along the river bank, ready for public conveniences to be installed for the regatta, and other events).

Anyhow, one cover a little further on had string tied to the handle, for the purpose of loo emptying for the ralliers!

It was my turn to empty mine, and was walking past (some way off) this family having their picnic, carrying my container, when the daughter got up and trotted over to me and said, in a plum in the mouth voice: "Excuse me, we are awfully, awfully curious, but we have seen several people carrying these things (pointing to the loo container), sorry to be inquisitive, but we are awfully curious as to what do you keep in there"!

The reply back, in the same tongue, but a loud voice so other ralliers outside packing up could hear: "Well, actually it's full of ****"!

"Oh, Oh, Oh," she states in indignation, hurredly retreating back to the picnic party. 3 minutes later, while half the rally site was still rolling about with laughter, they were packed up, and gone.

I cannot stress strongly enough, how funny this was at the time, to the extent that some people referred to it several years hence!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Ian_n_Suzy 
SO IT WAS YOU 8O :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

This story takes place on the golf course. A few years back when I was a quite bit overweight, I wore pants with no belt loops; with just a snap button on the front, when during excursion would undo itself along with the zip loosening. The sounds you would have heard if you were there were only half seconds apart.
I am playing with three other friends, when it was time to hit my second shot on the fairway. As the sound of my three iron struck the ball, I farted, my buttoned snapped open, and my pants fell partially down. The three friends I was playing with were laughing so hard, there was tears coming out of their eyes.
Needless to say, I never wore those pants again, or visited St Andrews golf course ever again.

Bob


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*convention*

i was at the liars convention last year in niagra falls,when i overheard a chap say to his mate,i swam up them falls last year,and his mate replied,i know i took the photos.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Talking of Devon brings back a frightening memory for me and many others probably too. 

On holiday and in a small cove somewhere near Bude, a very popular one that had the life guards on duty with whistles to tell you when to get out the water due to tides etc. 

Anyway 4 of us down on beach, husband and I in water (big waves) friends on beach. Big wave comes and knocks me down and I go under, come up spluttering. Whistle goes and we all have to come in, hubby behind me and I am still trying to recover as I hate going under water. 

Friends on beach had seen my demise and kept pointing to the big waves coming, to warn me, most people had come out of the water now and were sat on the rocks and beach, (hundreds of them). 

The noise was tremendous from the waves and I couldn't understand why my friends were still telling me about the waves when I was only up to my knees. ( "LOOK OUT" they kept shouting) as I got closer they came running closer "FOR GODS SAKE YOUR TITS ARE OUT" 

So they where, both of them in full JJ glory. 

I made them all sit there until there was only 3 people left on the beach and we sat under a rock the rest of the time, of course the rest of the beach knew as they didn't have the waves to cover the shouts. 

Mandy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

How did I miss ths one.

Funny or be nice to someone. 
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Thats it 

I love Frank :wink: 

Thats got to be two in one. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Clipped...
> I am Scottish, tight fisted, tammy wearing ginger whinger.


You're GINGER?

D


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

The funniest story that I've read re motor homes is Pusser's story about his exploding toilet :lol: dont know if it's still available to read on this site.

Mike


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> This story takes place on the golf course. A few years back when I was a quite bit overweight, I wore pants with no belt loops; with just a snap button on the front, when during excursion would undo itself along with the zip loosening. The sounds you would have heard if you were there were only half seconds apart.
> I am playing with three other friends, when it was time to hit my second shot on the fairway. As the sound of my three iron struck the ball, I farted, my buttoned snapped open, and my pants fell partially down. The three friends I was playing with were laughing so hard, there was tears coming out of their eyes.
> Needless to say, I never wore those pants again, or visited St Andrews golf course ever again.
> 
> Bob


Well this really made me laugh, so with all due respects for the other witty and funny stories (and Limerick :wink: ) I think that Bob winds! Opps sorry  Bob wins :smilecolros: What's it to be Bob, A weekend camping voucher or a Battery Master

Eddie


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Well this really made me laugh, so with all due respects for the other witty and funny stories (and Limerick Wink ) I think that Bob winds! Opps sorry Razz Bob wins #Smile_colors What's it to be Bob, A weekend camping voucher or a Battery Master
> 
> Eddie


Well what can I say only thank very much Eddie, that is a most pleasant surprise and a really useful piece of equipment, I would like the Battery Master please a welcome addition to my (what the wife calls) boy's toy's.

I will p.m. you with my details, and once again thank you.

Regards

Bob


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Congratulations Bob on your win,  

I would have voted for your funny story on the golf course as well.I can imagine the reaction of your friends when it happened, :lol: 

I daren't enter the competition of course-I would have become the most unpopular mhf member if I had won and added the battery master to the tv I that I won in the recent competition. :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well done Bob, just caught your story tonight it was really funny. Am sure St Andrews will have forgiven you by now for flashing on their hallowed turf :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

After visiting the restaurant room one night, with Greenie and Carol, I found that a Batery Master would be a handy bit of equipment to have. If I won one I would use it once and then donate it to the Cornish farm raffle, to give someone else that 'warm fuzzy feeling'.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> After visiting the restaurant room one night, with Greenie and Carol, I found that a Batery Master would be a handy bit of equipment to have. If I won one I would use it once and then donate it to the Cornish farm raffle, to give someone else that 'warm fuzzy feeling'.


 :lol: It wasn't the Cornish Farm raffle :lol: It was the Motorhomefacts raffle for the MacMillan nurses!

Well done Bob, the Battery Master will be with you tomorrow

Eddie


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thank you Eddie, I am waiting in anticipation too install the Battery Master as the m/h is now in storage with only 2 nights away before February when we set off for Morocco.

As I have no ehu at the storage unit this piece of kit will be a boon alongside my solar panel and end my concern of returning to the m/h and having a flat battery.

Bob


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Hi Sue, Shall I tell em when you came to my house and I answered Door ??????
> 
> Ok I will.
> 
> ...


Les I kid you not :wink: when my Mum died a few years ago............Sonesta went to the wrong funeral :lol: so the wrong house is nothing :lol: :lol: :lol: she can be a bit of a joker herself so glad you caught her out LOL


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Briarose said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sue, Shall I tell em when you came to my house and I answered Door ??????
> ...


Oh my goodness Nette, don't remind me please!  That was sooooooooooooo embarassing and to this day I often wonder what all those people who were gawping at me, with puzzled and quizzical looks upon their faces must have been thinking when they clocked eyes on this stranger who suddenly turned up at the crematorium from out of nowhere! :roll: As soon as I realised I was attending the wrong funeral I made a polite but hasty exit and shamefacedly went to sit in my car until the right funeral group arrived - but it really was one of the most embarassing days of my life! 

Sue


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> Talking of Devon brings back a frightening memory for me and many others probably too.
> 
> On holiday and in a small cove somewhere near Bude, a very popular one that had the life guards on duty with whistles to tell you when to get out the water due to tides etc.
> 
> ...


 No one take a photo then?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Is there anychance if I buy the Batterymaster I could win a motorhome to go with it. Bit short of motorhomes at present.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thank you again Eddie, the Battery master arrived this morning and Dave has been in touch with the fitting instructions, so thanks to him as well.

Regards

Bob


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

No problems, I asked him to give yo a call and talk you through it. When you actually get to install it give him a call if you get stuck

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> No problems, I asked him to give yo a call and talk you through it. When you actually get to install it give him a call if you get stuck
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Eddie


Hi Eddie, I have fitted the Battery Master today and it all went well with no problems thanks to Dave's information.

Well pleased with the results so far, and works very well with the 120A solar panel, now I can sit back and relax knowing I will not have a duff starter battery in future.

Regards and thanks once more.

Bob


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oh stop rubbing it in will ya! :lol: 

Greenie :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> oh stop rubbing it in will ya! Laughing
> 
> Greenie :lol:


Do I sense a little "Greenie" evny here :roll: i will let you have a look at it next time we meet :?: :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh you show me it every time we meet! but yeh likes looking at ya gadgets!

Greenie with envy! :lol:


----------

